# Panasonic makes money - but not selling cameras



## brunerww (Nov 1, 2013)

Panasonic successfully shifts from dependence on consumers to selling to businesses (e.g., closing down Plasma TV production, ramping up sales of batteries to Tesla): Panasonic?s Hit Products: Doors, Wash Basins and Car Batteries? - Digits - WSJ

While Nikon, Canon and Sony struggle - trying to sell cameras and electronics to consumers:

Sony slashes profit outlook with TV business back in red | Reuters

Nikon hurt by falling DSLR prices, but still faring better than Canon


----------

